# Console buying advice



## $hadow (Sep 13, 2014)

i am looking forward to buy a console 
May be ps4 or xbox 1 but the problem is that they are priced very high and last gen consoles will be getting out of the market very soon.
So i am confused on what to buy. Last gen or current gen.
Got a budget around 30 to 32k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 13, 2014)

PS4 has some excellent titles one of which im a big fan of (Bloodborne)..
Xb1, id say meh skip it .. some of the XB1 exclusives didnt sell well and got ported to PC (Ex - Ryse and Dead Rising 3)


----------



## $hadow (Sep 13, 2014)

I have already played on dead rising 3 in my PC but nah I am not that happy with it.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2014)

why not buy a ps3 and play all the exclusives first??

i can name a dozen exclusives which will blow you away and make you thank me for advicing  

hopefully, till the time you finish all the exclusives, maybe the ps4 price will drop to a more reasonable point. 

- - - Updated - - -

then when you are done with the exclusives, sell off all the games and ps3 and concentrate on the ps4 with its exclusives. 

the best part is you can get used ps3 exclusives at low prices now. 

and later when you convert to the ps4, you'll get low prices for the already released exclusives


----------



## rish1 (Sep 15, 2014)

since you have a budget of 32k i would suggest wait or add a little more and go for PS4 only... you can get PS4 for 36k online with official sony india warranty  ,wait for the offers and deals ..

else if it is really hard to stretch the budget you can go for UAE imported ps4 that  would cost you around 30-32k .. you will still get replacement 50 % discount on UAE Ps4 

and regarding Ps3, it isn't going anywhere.. it will still be sold at least for the next 3 years in india and most likely will receive a price cut this christmas..  but now newer games will have lesser releases on Ps3..

if you want to go for ps3 then buy a used one, play games and sell it off.,..


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

^Buying an used ps3 i would recommend getting it from shops like webuy since they offer 12 month warranty. Read their terms & conditions too


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 16, 2014)

$hadow said:


> i am looking forward to buy a console
> May be ps4 or xbox 1 but the problem is that they are priced very high and last gen consoles will be getting out of the market very soon.
> So i am confused on what to buy. Last gen or current gen.
> Got a budget around 30 to 32k.



frankly speaking i suggest you get a mini atx build pc instead and run steam in big picture mode or razer game boosters interface(very console like)
ps4 and xbone have alot of cons even compared to their predecessors-lack of media functionality like external hdd support,high price,high price of games and accessories and unnecessary fees to play online(ps3 had it for free,ps4 is now paid)
steam online is free and alot of games are now free to play etc which are far more vfm imho
split screen gaming is slowly a rising trend in pcs and soon there wont be much reason to get a console except for console exclusives which like the others said-ps4 is a better option than xbone because xbone games will be ported to pcs as well especially since they share similiar hardware and os now so easy porting
personally im not very moved by the ps4 and xbone but i agree if you want console exclusives a used ps3 + a decent gaming pc is a better option
if you are hell bent on a console-get a ps3 or ps4 only and be sure to get Playstation plus , they give alot of games for free for 3k a year but the games cannot be played if you stop the subscription
the end choice is ofcourse yours but personally my $0.02 is get a used ps3 for exclusives with ps+ and a small build pc to get a better combo than a ps4/xbone

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> ^Buying an used ps3 i would recommend getting it from shops like webuy since they offer 12 month warranty. Read their terms & conditions too



^^ true dat! safer side


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> why not buy a ps3 and play all the exclusives first??
> 
> i can name a dozen exclusives which will blow you away and make you thank me for advicing
> 
> ...


This idea looks good

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> since you have a budget of 32k i would suggest wait or add a little more and go for PS4 only... you can get PS4 for 36k online with official sony india warranty  ,wait for the offers and deals ..
> 
> else if it is really hard to stretch the budget you can go for UAE imported ps4 that  would cost you around 30-32k .. you will still get replacement 50 % discount on UAE Ps4
> 
> ...



The similar fact was i was thinking regarding that ps4 might come into my budget soon.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> ^Buying an used ps3 i would recommend getting it from shops like webuy since they offer 12 month warranty. Read their terms & conditions too



Do they sell refurbished ones?

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> frankly speaking i suggest you get a mini atx build pc instead and run steam in big picture mode or razer game boosters interface(very console like)
> ps4 and xbone have alot of cons even compared to their predecessors-lack of media functionality like external hdd support,high price,high price of games and accessories and unnecessary fees to play online(ps3 had it for free,ps4 is now paid)
> steam online is free and alot of games are now free to play etc which are far more vfm imho
> split screen gaming is slowly a rising trend in pcs and soon there wont be much reason to get a console except for console exclusives which like the others said-ps4 is a better option than xbone because xbone games will be ported to pcs as well especially since they share similiar hardware and os now so easy porting
> ...


Nah i have laptop which is getting even more awesome since the time I added SLI card to it. Playing all games at ultra now even after connecting to the TV.
Yeah i know regarding that PS+ thing can't play online games without it.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

^ yes, every device which they sell are checked and serviced


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 18, 2014)

$hadow said:


> This idea looks good
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



ok then get a used/new ps3 with playstation plus!! best option for you
didnt see the y510p in your sig,youll get best of both this way


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ yes, every device which they sell are checked and serviced



Ah looks nice but today I got a call from my brother, he was saying that he is getting a deal on ps4 at it will cost about 350$ (22k or so) so I said get it ASAP and I might be getting it towards the first week of OCT

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> ok then get a used/new ps3 with playstation plus!! best option for you
> didnt see the y510p in your sig,youll get best of both this way



Thanks for input man


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Ah looks nice but today I got a call from my brother, he was saying that he is getting a deal on ps4 at it will cost about 350$ (22k or so) so I said get it ASAP and I might be getting it towards the first week of OCT



From US?? Is it region locked I think


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> From US?? Is it region locked I think



It was but now it is region free but psn is paid.


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

$hadow said:


> It was but now it is region free but psn is paid.



okay


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> okay



Just waiting to get it


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Just waiting to get it



congrats!!  you got every gamers dream- console + awesome lappie


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> congrats!!  you got every gamers dream- console + awesome lappie



hehe thanks


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Ah looks nice but today I got a call from my brother, he was saying that he is getting a deal on ps4 at it will cost about 350$ (22k or so) so I said get it ASAP and I might be getting it towards the first week of OCT
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Nice, Which game are you getting?
If you get a bundle, it will be nice. 
Some bundles have the PS4 with the game theme, like different color and skin. Make it look more cool.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Nice, Which game are you getting?
> If you get a bundle, it will be nice.
> Some bundles have the PS4 with the game theme, like different color and skin. Make it look more cool.



Actually I want the destiny bundle but it was in white and I want black one so I just went for just the console. But my budget was 40 k and i got the console for 22k so I ordered last of us, watchdogs and preordered AC unity, GTA5 and FC4. Phew and the rest money is spent on WD 1 tb ext hdd and a headphone.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Actually I want the destiny bundle but it was in white and I want black one so I just went for just the console. But my budget was 40 k and i got the console for 22k so I ordered last of us, watchdogs and preordered AC unity, GTA5 and FC4. Phew and the rest money is spent on WD 1 tb ext hdd and a headphone.



Hope you dont intend to use the 1TB hdd for ps4, as you cannot play media stored on the usb device
Hope you pre-ordered hard copies for these games as they are very big. You can actually put a 1TB HDD on the PS4 and increase the size.

You will love the dual shock 4 - its the best controller out there
the analog sticks are smoother than ps3
has a built in speaker - best used in infamous second son
touchpad is awesome
headphone jack is best if you wanna use your own headphones
the controller has mic so you can use it for chatting online while playing

Plus, you get all these features on the psvita remote play. I sometimes play when I am sitting outside in the balcony.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Hope you dont intend to use the 1TB hdd for ps4, as you cannot play media stored on the usb device
> Hope you pre-ordered hard copies for these games as they are very big. You can actually put a 1TB HDD on the PS4 and increase the size.
> 
> You will love the dual shock 4 - its the best controller out there
> ...



I am not a big fan of downloading games. I always prefer hard copies less pain. 
Yeah I saw a few reviews preferring the ps4 controller coz of it's new design. But I am yet to understand the use of that touchpad in the controller.  Actually my hdd was getting full so I thought better get it now.


----------

